# Another case of Hemangiosarcoma



## hslee (Jun 24, 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
This is Roxy, I had her for 8 years now since she was a puppy (this picture is at least 6-7 years old).
Perfectly healthy and playful (more like extremely hyper) last night and this morning. I came back from work and found the mess she made on the living room floor...

I got mad at her, but I couldn't get even her to stand up or walk around. I took her to the vet thinking she swallowed something causing a blockage. 2 hours later I learn that she has hemagiosarcoma that has spread to her heart and spleen, best case scenario of 2 months with the removal of the pericardium and spleen. Worse case of not making it through the night. 

They drained the blood and keeping her overnight. I keep expect her to walk up and sit by my feet as I type this. 

I am just not ready for this..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry. It is very hard. My girl lay down on her cot and passed while I was at a club meeting. She had left a little food in her dish for a couple of days. No other symptoms. She bounded out playfully that morning. She was almost nine years old. 

I am sorry you are going through this.


----------



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish there was more that could be said to ease the pain, try to focus on the good memories and life you shared.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

We're never ready to realize our companions arent going to live forever. They're with us such a short amount of time compared to our lifespan but you get so attached to them. Its tough facing the fact you're going to lose them but you always hope they live a long and happy life with no problems. Sadly thats not always the case. 

I'm very sorry that you have to face this. Take heart that you've given her a life full of love when so many other animals never even get that chance. Its heartbreaking to be told you only have so much time left with them and even thats not a promise. She's a beautiful girl. Love her. Remember her when she's gone. She'll send you another companion when the time is right and she'll always be watching over you. When its her time, she'll be healthy and happy and running free at the bridge waiting for the day she gets to see you and give you silly doggie kisses once again.


----------



## Otus (May 16, 2011)

there's no way to be ready for what you are going through.
I hope she makes it tonight and that you have more time to be with her, to hug her and tell her what a good dog she is.
It's coming up on a month now without my dog that I lost to this sneaky cancer that comes with little to no sign until it is advanced. I had two weeks with him that were very special before I had to say good-bye.
I truly feel for you


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

a bad club to belong to, the hemangio club, but there are alot of us here who understand exactly what you're going thru. the shepster was diagnosed a year ago on memorial day, we elected to not go the surgery route...he suffered a major bleed and was gone nine days later. take care, bless your roxy-girl's heart. i am so sorry.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs::hugs: hslee :hugs::hugs:

I'm so sorry this has happened to Roxy. I wish I could say something encouraging except for you to hang in there and spend as much time as possible with her.

There are a lot of people here who have gone thru this and can help support you! I've lost several of the Hooligans to this dreaded cancer. None of mine lived more than a few hours after I noticed the first symptoms.

Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers to you and Roxy!!!


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

So sorry to hear that diagnosis. I just lost Thor on May 18th after being diagnosed 5 days earlier with hemangiosarcoma. He was extremely anemic so surgery could not be performed. He had no symptoms previous to his diagnosis. 
Hugs.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry about your sad news 
I lost my perfectly healthy girl within 20 minutes of showing signs. 
Try not to beat yourself up about what you could have done or should have noticed.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry you have to go through this. It is never easy to loose them.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. Hugs to you and Roxy!


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I am so sorry. If there is one good side of this disease, it's that they don't suffer long. I lost my Shadow just 1 day after noticing the first symptoms. He was almost 10 years old. Hoping she makes it through the night so that you can hold her. Enjoy what time you have left. Sending you lots of hugs right now.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I lost my "Once in A Lifetime" dog to this. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am so sorry- I lost my Zeus to HS, it was one of the worst experience of my life. He was only 8 years 8 months old when he was diagnosed, 3 days before Christmas. Luckily, we were able to get him home on Christmas Eve. He died just 2 days before his 9th birthday. 

It still breaks my heart to this day. 

I am so sorry.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you & Roxy.
We lost our first GSD, Cheyenne to this as well. We had no idea, he was never sick a day in his life. When we got to the er they came and took him, then came and asked me when did he stop breathing? I told them he was breathing when he was in the truck. The doctor came back what seemed to be forever and we told him do what ever it takes save my dog. The doctor came back out and told us to come in, he gave us our only option, to crack his ribs and massage the heart. We were totally devastated and told them to do whatever it took. Unfortunately it did not save him, but the doctor said for whatever it was worth, he knew what happened. The tumor burst next to his heart and that put him into cardiac arrest. He was almost 9. It still hurts thinking about it.


----------

